# Since i dont know and confused



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HI: I have been looking, and i honestly dont see the difference between a switch and a turn out, both look the same to me, and both do the same function, so will some one educate me please, as i have 2 of these, i see electrical connections with a switch that is powered, and also a manual switch on them> both by bachman!! thanks to all.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe both are one in the same. They are interchangable as far as I'm concerned. You may alsio hear the term, point, which is the British way of saying turnout or switch.
I believe that is what you are asking, or were you refering to something more specific about a piece of equipment from Bachmann?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*since i dont know*

Thank you:thumbsup: I didnt think i had gotten so old that i was that confused mechanically one is the same as the other, point of the device is to move train from one track or direction to another I knew i could get help with my sanityhere:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've tried to get into the habit to not use certain terms in certain ways.
A switch can switch direction, switching a switches direction powers the switch machine in a switching manner that switches the switch direction of the switch!
So easy to get confused!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey N I M T you stated it perfectly and clearly i think!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> I've tried to get into the habit to not use certain terms in certain ways.
> A switch can switch direction, switching a switches direction powers the switch machine in a switching manner that switches the switch direction of the switch!
> So easy to get confused!



But then what does a turnout do? 
Turnout a train?
After you turnout the train do you use a turn in to bring it back in from being turned out?


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

turnout and switches have points. points are part of the turnout or switch. what about the frogs?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Frogs go kneedeep and are squished on the road when they try to cross it! :laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree with both Nimt and Seabilliau on this one, as a SWITCH and a TURNOUT are one and the same. In model railroading, modelers have always used the term TURNOUT to avoid confusion with the electrical switches on a control panel that control the layout. Thus over the years the term TURNOUT became part of the common model railroading terminology and is recognized by the National Model Railroading Association (NMRA) as being such. The market also reflects this terminology in the marketing of their products as well.

The term SNAP SWITCH is a registered trade mark by ATLAS, although in reality it too is a TURNOUT. At the same time however, what we in model railroading refer to as being a TURNOUT, in REAL railroading it is known simply as being a SWITCH.

Routerman


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My understanding of the difference is this. The turnout, for a model train, is the big piece you bought and connected to the straight or curved tracks to allow you to move the train to another set of tracks. The switch, in contrast, is the combination of moving parts that actually re-route the train, and is mostly contained within the turnout.

On the real railroad, the turnout is a physical location where the tracks come together and a switch exists. The brakemen gets out, lifts the lever to throw the switch that operates within the turnout. A turnout is a place, and a switch is a mechanism.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats what i like about this forum, all the intelect here, i am now informed, educated, and understand the complexity's of turn outs and switches. Many thanks to you all!!!


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

OK but what are frogs? not the mini reptilian type but a part in the anotomy of a switch? reckers? you seem to have a handle on it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The "frog" is the region where two rails criss-cross. Good description on wiki ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If a frog is hit with a switch, how does he turnout? 

"I'am just sayin"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Granny used to swat us with a switch. Does that count?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern said:


> If a frog is hit with a switch, how does he turnout?


That was funny!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Reckers said:


> My understanding of the difference is this. The turnout, for a model train, is the big piece you bought and connected to the straight or curved tracks to allow you to move the train to another set of tracks. The switch, in contrast, is the combination of moving parts that actually re-route the train, and is mostly contained within the turnout.
> 
> On the real railroad, the turnout is a physical location where the tracks come together and a switch exists. The brakemen gets out, lifts the lever to throw the switch that operates within the turnout. A turnout is a place, and a switch is a mechanism.


The only thing I would change in this explanation is, "The turnout, for a model train, is the big piece of track you say "how much did I spend on this again?" and is connected..."


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The two terms are pretty much interchangeable, although most model railroaders prefer "turnout" to avoid confusion with all the electrical switches we also tend to use on model railroad layouts.

Sometimes you see big arguments on other forums stating that "Turnout" is not a term used by the real railway, or it's used by the track dept. but no the operations dept., but I have copies of train orders and rule books that use the word "turnout(s)" so the real railroads seem to use both terms in official documentation.

Points are the moveable part of the switch.
A frog is the casting where two rails cross each other in a switch/turnout or a crossing.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

cv_acr said:


> so the real railroads seem to use both terms in official documentation.


This is true. But what I'm saying is, the term SWITCH is part of the railroad jargen, kind of like slang used by train crews. Sort of like how sometimes a modern locomotive is referred to as being a DIESEL engine rather than by the more descriptive term a DIESEL ELECTRIC engine. Both terms are correct and are accepted as being what it is. 

Routerman


----------

